# Leaking window when it rains



## Burkey (Oct 25, 2008)

I live in Ontario, Canada, and like lots of other people, are in a heavy rainfall warning today. We had all new windows installed in our house about 8 years ago and this one window has given us grief ever since, in my son's room. Today, the rain was pelting on his window and we realized that his carpet was starting to get wet. It was also leaking down into our basement and almost started a fire from water dripping on a power bar. I went outside and noticed that there was no exterior caulking on the sides of the windows. Is this common? I would think that with rain and wind, rain could come in between the window and siding.
Can anybody tell me what to do. I think I need to caulk all around the window outside, remove the window trim inside plus the gyprock, rug and foam backing in case of mould.
As you can tell, I am very frustrated about this. Any help on this issue would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## stuccoman (Sep 5, 2006)

Dave,

What is on your house for siding?

Is there trim around the window?

How is the window flashed?

What is on your house for moisture barrier?

Do you have a picture of the window ?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

After 8 years of leaking, I think you will have to rip out all the sheetrock, insulation and trim from the window to the basement. I would think there is substantial water damage, along with rampant mold growth.
Open it up in the room first. Then work your way down and to the sides, exposing any and all damage. You might need a mold company to come in and take care of the issue.
Were these replacement windows or new construction windows? What you do will depend on what you have.
Ron


----------

